# Lyft/Uber in a truck?



## littlewonder (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi There,

Thinking about starting to do uber and/or lyft in the San Francisco Bay.

The catch is that I drive a four door 2016 Toyota Tacoma. Is it too tall for passengers? It's stock height but doesn't have side steps. I wouldn't say it's a challenge to get into but does require some effort.

Do you think this is going to be an issue for riders?

Thanks in advance,

Brandon


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

But why? The cost of using that truck is prohibitive. You are going to put miles and gas. And getting around downtown in a truck doesn't seem fun. Is it really worth the $15 an hour you might squeak out?


----------



## littlewonder (Oct 5, 2017)

It's hard to fully explain but I get gas & maintenance at very inexpensive rate (pennies on the dollar). 

Truck is pretty nimble for driving. I also live close to SFO. Thought it might be good for luggage?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I would recommend bringing a step stool.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

littlewonder said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thinking about starting to do uber and/or lyft in the San Francisco Bay.
> 
> ...


You'd probably be better off posting this in the San Francisco section


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Unless you really want to do this part-time and assuming you already own the truck in full, the gas fuel-up costs might still eat up your per-mile profits:
http://www.fuelly.com/car/toyota/tacoma

To answer your q, it could be an issue for a few riders. Others will love the idea of riding in a truck unless they have luggage to put in the trunk (No covered trunk)


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

littlewonder said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thinking about starting to do uber and/or lyft in the San Francisco Bay.
> 
> ...


I have a 17 nissan titan and passengers love it. Everytime i get a big guy they say theyre so glad to be in a real vehicle. No one has had problems getting in and out. Gas isnt too bad as i already drive an hr to and from work anyway.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Do Uber ! As long as you are a nice guy , it won’t be an issue . Uber’s cancellation policy is a little tight, highly recommend you avoid UberPool at all cost , you don’t want be stopping at awkward places in your truck.

With Lyft they will cancel on you more than usual.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

littlewonder said:


> I get gas & maintenance at very inexpensive rate (pennies on the dollar).


The last person who said the same thing was using his dad's companies gas card. He never paid for gas at all. So lets ignore gas and all, driving a truck.......... First thing that comes to mind is suitcases. Back of the truck? What if its raining?groceries? What are you gonna do here? The second thing is elderly people or people who cant move well. It may be easy out but in might be hard. 3rd thing I can think of, its big, and no not as nimble as you think. There are some parking lots and areas your truck just wont fit, or, it will be tight. Ive encountered this in my small car. Last, trucks just arent intended to be taxis. can you do it? Sure, but you're going to be giving your gas hook up a headache with the amount you're buring to do these charity runs. Personally I would never use a truck. I wouldnt see any benefit to it unless I was hauling stuff, going off road or driving through flood waters. You can make the same amount of money using a cheap car barely uber allowable.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Ive seen several pickups with Uber placards. It doesn't make sense to me, unless you're just doing it on your commute to/from work.


----------

